# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel3D Print Head Overviews

## Davo

First, the MK2-250 for flexible filaments:




Yes, that is me.

----------


## Davo

Next, the MK1-450 for exotic filaments:

----------


## Davo

Next, the MK1-250 for standard filaments:

----------


## curious aardvark

> First, the MK2-250 for flexible filaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is me.


You're a disembodied pair of hands !

----------


## Davo

Yes. Yes, I am.

----------

